# Hay Auction/Broker



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

My family has a farm in Eastern North Carolina. We cut/bale around 200 acres of coastal bermuda each year, mostly 4x5 net wrapped rounds, we do some squares but not many. We bale 4x6 bales to keep to feed our cows for the winter. We got around 80 cows we feed. This year we had a pretty good hay season and will have many bales that we will be able to sale. We used to sale more but the neighbors that were buying 40-50 each a year have gone out and bought equipment for their 15-20 acre farms. We were looking another market as far as selling some. Ive heard about the auctions up north and some brokers as well. Don't really want to get into the broker stuff and hauling $35 hay close to 4-500 miles away to an auction wont be profitable. With the price of cows now we have thought about increasing in that area. If anyone has any ideas or knows anyone looking any hay, were open to suggestions. Thanks guys.


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

If you can't sell it, produce less or buy more cows to feed it to. It is sad how many people think they're better off baling hay on their own. Most of them would be time and money ahead to graze their 20 acres and buy $2000 worth of hay a year.


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

McDonald Family Farms

We're actually in the process of increasing the # of cows. Went to the sale here in NC and bought a few


----------



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

Where are you located? Hay auction here in Western NC in January if your interested. Big demand for good hay.


----------



## WalkerBoys (May 11, 2015)

Goldsboro, NC. When is the auction and location? Thanks for the info


----------



## BeamFarms (Sep 25, 2016)

It's January 14, at the Chesnee, SC livestock Market. It's the first of its kind around here, so we do not know what to expect. However there is a extremely strong demand for hay in this area. You can call 704-473-7951, David Migala, for me info. Or my number is 828-429-3574, Stuart Beam


----------

